
5 Olympic Sized Opportunities - blewis
http://www.onesock.net/2010/05/25/5-olympic-sized-opportunities/
======
retube
Olympic-sized opportunities require olympic-sized proposals. We've been signed
up to competefor for some time, and having submitted proposals for some
contracts I can say quite confidently that there are huge hoops to jump
through. It can take weeks to complete the proposal forms and process (just
for small jobs), and as a startup, if you don't have much a track record (e.g
been in business for 3+ years, have decent revenue) or don't have industry
certifications, you stand no chance - whatever they might promote otherwise.
Plus most government buyers have existing relationships and almost always
award contracts to people they've done business with before. As a newbie it's
extremely hard to get a foot in the door.

